# Spot the smiley face in the sky



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 29, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


>


I found several things it could've been.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 29, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> I found several things it could've been.



Cool 
The video is mainly just a screamer prank
And I created the video myself


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 29, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> Cool
> The video is mainly just a screamer prank
> And I created the video myself


Yeh I realised, but I did find some cloud formations that looked like smiley faces.... so


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 29, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Yeh I realised, but I did find some cloud formations that looked like smiley faces.... so
> [/QUOTE
> 
> A friend of mine called professer milo
> Found the smiley face quickly and won the free shout out


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think I scared a lot of youtubers 
Because even though the video got quite a few views 
Only 3 commented on it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2020)

The sky is smiling?

I guess you could say the sky is high. :V


----------

